

Birdkage – Instant notifications when your Twitter account gets hacked - ryanscottlum
http://getbirdkage.com/

======
click170
Is it me or is that site lacking in any information what-so-ever?

How does it work? Even vaguely?

What is your privacy policy?

Where can I learn more about who you are (without going to Facebook)?

Edit: Formatting

~~~
callahad
In all likelihood, it doesn't exist yet. The domain was registered today, and
these sorts of landing pages are commonly used to validate ideas before
committing to actually building a project.

...not that I think thin, content-free pages have any business on HN, of
course.

------
Mandatum
Built to be acquired. Unfortunately whatever they implement Twitter could do
the same in half the time.

